# Spacey Electric jazz album recommendations please



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I have been on a 70's jazz kick listening to the following albums. They all have a fresh open sound, elements of funk and a similarity to In A Silent Way.

Julian Priester - Love, Love 
Les McCann - Invitation to Openness 
Miroslav Vitous - Purple
Herbie Hancock - Mwandishi
Bennie Maupin - The Jewel In The Lotus

Are there any other albums that you can recommend that have a similar feel to these?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Marion Brown - Sweet earth flying
Larry Young - Lawrence of Newark
Sun Ra - Lanquidity
Denny Zeitlin - Expansion
Masahiko Sato - Yamataifu


but basically I think you should investigate the so called kozmigroov


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Italian born trumpeter, Enrico Rava may fit the bill.

Start with his first ECM release, "The Pilgrim and the Stars". Besides Rava, the personnel is stellar. John Abercrombie (guitar), Palle Danielsson (bass), and Jon Christensen (drums).

Keyboardist, Alan Pasqua'a release from 2007, "The Antisocial Club" might also be of interest. He also has a world class lineup. 

Michael Formanek's release from 2012, "Small Places" might be a bit more dense than what you are looking for, but it is still worth a listen. 

Give those a listen (all available on YouTube) and see what you think.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks these are all very good recommendations guys


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Eddie Henderson-Realization/Inside Out
Nguyen Le-Homescape

Artists like Erik Truffaz, or Terje Rypdal may be of interest. Try the Rypdal/Vitous/DeJohnette CD on ECM.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

See under Belladonna


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

norman bates said:


> Marion Brown - Sweet earth flying
> Larry Young - Lawrence of Newark
> Sun Ra - Lanquidity
> Denny Zeitlin - Expansion
> ...


I have been checking out posts on kozmigroov. Never knew this was a "genre" and that what I liked was it! Thanks again. While I don't really like labels on music it does make it easier to dig up treasures. I am also amazed at how many brilliant albums are no longer available.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's another band to check out. Maybe not quite a spacey as you're looking for.

Machine and the Synergetic Nuts. This track is a bit higher energy than most of their stuff, but it will give you an idea,


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2015)

All of the Elliott Sharp Editions on NEOS


----------

